# What do you keep your mantids in?



## MantidBro

I keep my mantids in big containers. Depends on the species how big. I put nymphs in old fruit fly containers. http://www.snailtail.com/images/ready-to-go-culture_1.jpg Thoroughly cleaned out of course. Then I put a piece of cardboard in there and a paper towel on the bottom.

For smaller species I put them in containers of this size: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Sr1-jEtOpy4/Ta1xE05bUPI/AAAAAAAAAWU/UKd1NgeLnFs/s1600/betta+fish-4.jpg But I remove the separator in between since it's removable. I then do the same, put a piece of cardboard and paper towel on the bottom.

Then I have a terrarium which I usually use temporarily for molting mantids, and long term for bigger species: http://www.reptile-crazy.co.uk/standardfaunarium.jpg If the species isn't prone to cannibalism I keep a couple in there (such as the Phyllocrania paradoxa).

And last but not least, for huge species, such as the Tenodera sinensis, Idolomantis diabolica, Euchomenella macrops, Plistospilota guineensis... I keep them in a cage meant for lizards, such as this: http://www.lizard-landscapes.com/images/3d-painting-reptile-cage.jpg

I clean my containers once a week with antibacterial soap and remove feces or left over food at the end of each day. I used to give my mantids things from outside before I knew that nymphs from oothecae that were from captive bred females aren't immune to outdoor bacteria. I know you can bake or boil the items, but I don't feel the need to when I have cardboard which is just as easy to climb on.

*Edit: My Phyllocrania paradoxa, Kent-Lok (female, L7 adult, 2"), has an all natural set-up (baked and boiled items for hours for her sake) in a lizard cage.

So how do you guys house your mantids?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Exo Terra L6 and up, net cage L2-5, 80 oz deli's for the rest... trial and error got me to this, and it seem's to work out nice, I could just be lucky though?


----------



## brancsikia339

32 oz deli cups, net cages, hexagons


----------



## Tony C

I am currently using a custom screen cage from Bug Trader for my ghosts and cups for nymphs. We are also working on several new caging designs.


----------



## gripen

MantidBro said:


> I keep my mantids in big containers. Depends on the species how big. I put nymphs in old fruit fly containers. http://www.snailtail.com/images/ready-to-go-culture_1.jpg Thoroughly cleaned out of course. Then I put a piece of cardboard in there and a paper towel on the bottom.
> 
> For smaller species I put them in containers of this size: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Sr1-jEtOpy4/Ta1xE05bUPI/AAAAAAAAAWU/UKd1NgeLnFs/s1600/betta+fish-4.jpg But I remove the separator in between since it's removable. I then do the same, put a piece of cardboard and paper towel on the bottom.
> 
> Then I have a terrarium which I usually use temporarily for molting mantids, and long term for bigger species: http://www.reptile-crazy.co.uk/standardfaunarium.jpg If the species isn't prone to cannibalism I keep a couple in there (such as the Phyllocrania paradoxa).
> 
> And last but not least, for huge species, such as the Tenodera sinensis, Idolomantis diabolica, Euchomenella macrops, Plistospilota guineensis... I keep them in a cage meant for lizards, such as this: http://www.lizard-landscapes.com/images/3d-painting-reptile-cage.jpg
> 
> I've seen some people put adults in old fruit fly containers... that's damn sad... it bothered me, I felt the need to refer to it. That's downright torturous. They're meant to be out in the wild, putting them in a container, even a big one, is torturous enough, never mind one THAT small.  This specific person's container was so messy, too, full of who knows what gathering at the bottom. It was so dirty you could hardly see through the plastic.
> 
> I clean my containers once a week with antibacterial soap and remove feces or left over food at the end of each day. I used to give my mantids things from outside before I knew that nymphs from oothecae that were from captive bred females aren't immune to outdoor bacteria. I know you can bake or boil the items, but I don't feel the need to when I have cardboard which is just as easy to climb on.
> 
> So how do you guys house your mantids?


A word of caution towards the funariums. I have had larger species have trouble moulting in them.

As for me plastic drinking cups-&gt;32oz-&gt;80oz-&gt;net cages of various sizes.


----------



## patrickfraser

16 oz McDonalds cups with a saran wrap cover with no holes. JK, I won't say for fear of judgement and being accused not being a true hobbyist or even worse, a mantis killer. I know a couple. :lol:


----------



## Digger

Usually Kritter Keepers. Easy to clean, plenty of ventilation and light, relatively aesthetic, enough size grades to follow mantid from larger nymph to adult and relatively easy to modify. I hot glue fine screening inside the top to keep HFs and BBs from squeezing through the air vent slots (and makes for terrific molting grab).


----------



## MantidBro

angelofdeathzz said:


> Exo Terra L6 and up, net cage L2-5, 80 oz deli's for the rest... trial and error got me to this, and it seem's to work out nice, I could just be lucky though?


Sounds good.  I bet it's more than luck, though, the deli's must just work good. Experience always helps. Do you think you will be replying to my private message tonight? Sorry, but I'm anxious to know what your decision is on what we talked about.


----------



## MantidBro

gripen said:


> A word of caution towards the funariums. I have had larger species have trouble moulting in them.
> 
> As for me plastic drinking cups-&gt;32oz-&gt;80oz-&gt;net cages of various sizes.


I had a large Tenodera sinensis who molted from it without any trouble whatsoever. It worked like a charm actually. It worked like a charm for all my molting mantids. I always look out for them when they molt though just in case.


----------



## BugLover

I am currently not housing any mantids, but i have two oothecae incubating in old cake and pie containers standing on their sides (The kinds that have a solid bottom and clear walls and top) and they work good


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Digger said:


> Usually Kritter Keepers. Easy to clean, plenty of ventilation and light, relatively aesthetic, enough size grades to follow mantid from larger nymph to adult and relatively easy to modify. I hot glue fine screening inside the top to keep HFs and BBs from squeezing through the air vent slots (and makes for terrific molting grab).


A big deli will cost you less and do a better job the way it is, screen lid? cloth lid? Either way it's much cheaper and effective.


----------



## sally

my adults and larger nymphs are in these large hex containers...smaller nymphs 32 ounce cups until they get a little bigger...


----------



## D_Hemptress

i was just discussing this with malakyoma. not nearly enough people decorate the enclosures or give them room to move


----------



## Tony C

D_Hemptress said:


> i was just discussing this with malakyoma. not nearly enough people decorate the enclosures or give them room to move


There is plenty of room for improvement, I am planning to utilize naturalistic enclosures for my collection once I settle on a design. Bare cups and paper towels do not do justice to the incredible forms of mimicry and camouflage that have evolved among mantid species.


----------



## MantidBro

brancsikia339 said:


> 32 oz deli cups, net cages, hexagons


nice


----------



## MantidBro

Tony C said:


> I am currently using a custom screen cage from Bug Trader for my ghosts and cups for nymphs. We are also working on several new caging designs.


sounds good


----------



## D_Hemptress

Tony C said:


> There is plenty of room for improvement, I am planning to utilize naturalistic enclosures for my collection once I settle on a design. Bare cups and paper towels do not do justice to the incredible forms of mimicry and camouflage that have evolved among mantid species.


the dollar store has become my best friend as far as fake flowers and fouliage go. i use those instead of excelsior when sending out mantids


----------



## sally

Digger said:


> Usually Kritter Keepers. Easy to clean, plenty of ventilation and light, relatively aesthetic, enough size grades to follow mantid from larger nymph to adult and relatively easy to modify. I hot glue fine screening inside the top to keep HFs and BBs from squeezing through the air vent slots (and makes for terrific molting grab).


I have a large critter keeper for my feeder crickets and I took your idea of pantyhose and put one leg over the top and tied it at both ends... it even snaps closed. fruit flys can't even escape this. I don't know if there would be enough ventillation with the hose on for mantids though.


----------



## MantidBro

patrickfraser said:


> 16 oz McDonalds cups with a saran wrap cover with no holes. JK, I won't say for fear of judgement and being accused not being a true hobbyist or even worse, a mantis killer. I know a couple. :lol:


I was like what the heck are you a mantid hit man haha. you can do whatever you want with your mantids, but even so, i may or may not agree with it myself as i have my own idea for what a mantid deserves. its nothing against anybody i just feel how i feel and im not gonna lie and say i think its fine to keep mantids in a fruit fly container when i dont, you know?


----------



## MantidBro

Digger said:


> Usually Kritter Keepers. Easy to clean, plenty of ventilation and light, relatively aesthetic, enough size grades to follow mantid from larger nymph to adult and relatively easy to modify. I hot glue fine screening inside the top to keep HFs and BBs from squeezing through the air vent slots (and makes for terrific molting grab).


sounds great!


----------



## MantidBro

BugLover said:


> I am currently not housing any mantids, but i have two oothecae incubating in old cake and pie containers standing on their sides (The kinds that have a solid bottom and clear walls and top) and they work good


nice!


----------



## MantidBro

angelofdeathzz said:


> A big deli will cost you less and do a better job the way it is, screen lid? cloth lid? Either way it's much cheaper and effective.


oh yeah? I migt buy one of those as well.


----------



## MantidBro

sally said:


> enclosures.jpg my adults and larger nymphs are in these large hex containers...smaller nymphs 32 ounce cups until they get a little bigger...


awesome containers!


----------



## MantidBro

D_Hemptress said:


> i was just discussing this with malakyoma. not nearly enough people decorate the enclosures or give them room to move


yeah i was reading that thread its what got me to make this. i saw the conditions of one persons mantids ani know theyre not mine but it upsets me. im not gonna lie for peoples feelings and say i think its fine if i dont, you know?


----------



## D_Hemptress

he actually messaged me personally just to say that he appreciates the care i put into my pets... i never even saw those so called thread. im curious now, what was the topic? i wanna go look


----------



## ScienceGirl

Terrariums. Larger terrariums for larger mantids, smaller for smaller mantids, etc. It depends on the size, and when we're keeping mantids they all have ample room and a fly buffet.


----------



## Digger

angelofdeathzz said:


> A big deli will cost you less and do a better job the way it is, screen lid? cloth lid? Either way it's much cheaper and effective.


Hi death,

Not concerned about the cost of the Keepers. The tops are plastic with a clear, openable hatch. I'm not convinced deli cups will do a better job. Don't see how. Also, deli cups are ugly.


----------



## Digger

sally said:


> I have a large critter keeper for my feeder crickets and I took your idea of pantyhose and put one leg over the top and tied it at both ends... it even snaps closed. fruit flys can't even escape this. I don't know if there would be enough ventillation with the hose on for mantids though.


Patricia,

Yes, there's more than enough ventilation for mantids. I've kept L3s through L6s in hose-covered containers (i.e. many weeks)


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Digger said:


> Hi death,
> 
> Not concerned about the cost of the Keepers. The tops are plastic with a clear, openable hatch. I'm not convinced deli cups will do a better job. Don't see how. Also, deli cups are ugly.


It's just Nick bud, of course to each his(or her) own, I have critter keepers as well I just don't use them much. people use 100's of different types of containers, from empty candy jars to 100 gallon aquariums and every thing in between, if it works then use it I say.


----------



## MantidBro

D_Hemptress said:


> he actually messaged me personally just to say that he appreciates the care i put into my pets... i never even saw those so called thread. im curious now, what was the topic? i wanna go look


Oh I didn't mean I thought malakyoma was the one doing it. It was somebody else. I don't want to mention who, no need to cause trouble, lol. I'll tell you which topic it was in a private message.


----------



## D_Hemptress

MantidBro said:


> Oh I didn't mean I thought malakyoma was the one doing it. It was somebody else. I don't want to mention who, no need to cause trouble, lol. I'll tell you which topic it was in a private message.


no i know your not talking about malakyoma. tell me privately was exactly what i ment.... im just being nosey now


----------



## MantidBro

D_Hemptress said:


> no i know your not talking about malakyoma. tell me privately was exactly what i ment.... im just being nosey now


Oh lol


----------



## MantidBro

ScienceGirl said:


> Terrariums. Larger terrariums for larger mantids, smaller for smaller mantids, etc. It depends on the size, and when we're keeping mantids they all have ample room and a fly buffet.


Nice!


----------



## D_Hemptress

i started out with smaller home made enclosures





and im slowly upgrading as they grow. i really dont give them more room than is really needed but i do giv ethem enough so that if they were to choose to take a stroll they have that option.. even the ghosts, which yes, barely move. but because they hardly choose to move im able to keep them together in a larger enclosure.

i alwasy add color for them. as i was telling some other people that had come to me with the topic, its like living in a single room with a biege chair in the center. ya, you get to stand-up, sit down move around if you want ... but how boring is that?! that would make any creature unhappy.

im learning from experience where the furniture should go on the inside based on the personalities of each mantis. my Stagmomantis Limbata prefers to to run around upside down (and crickets like to hide under flowers placed on the bottom of the enclosure) so i glued a large red flower on one side and branch on the other side. there is plenty of room directly in the middle where she always chooses to molt. i adjust everything to each individual personality. you cant generalize and keep everything in the exact same conditions... just my opinion. ide usually keep to myself but i was asked to share by several other members

hope this helps


----------



## glock34girl

I do think some of them like to go for strolls when I take dessicata out, she goes on walk-a-bouts. Strolls all the ways down the couch, up the wall and around to the bar and goes walking all over all the enclosures as if to gloat. Oddly, I have one ghost that is always jamming. Dude just blasts everywhere. I have to be very careful when I let him out. My orchid just chills and looks outside while she hangs from one of my orchid plants.


----------



## MantidBro

D_Hemptress said:


> i started out with smaller home made enclosures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_23511.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 100_27731.JPG
> 
> and im slowly upgrading as they grow. i really dont give them more room than is really needed but i do giv ethem enough so that if they were to choose to take a stroll they have that option.. even the ghosts, which yes, barely move. but because they hardly choose to move im able to keep them together in a larger enclosure.
> 
> i alwasy add color for them. as i was telling some other people that had come to me with the topic, its like living in a single room with a biege chair in the center. ya, you get to stand-up, sit down move around if you want ... but how boring is that?! that would make any creature unhappy.
> 
> im learning from experience where the furniture should go on the inside based on the personalities of each mantis. my Stagmomantis Limbata prefers to to run around upside down (and crickets like to hide under flowers placed on the bottom of the enclosure) so i glued a large red flower on one side and branch on the other side. there is plenty of room directly in the middle where she always chooses to molt. i adjust everything to each individual personality. you cant generalize and keep everything in the exact same conditions... just my opinion. ide usually keep to myself but i was asked to share by several other members
> 
> hope this helps


Awesome set ups for your mantids. Again I have to say my Phyllocrania paradoxa is extremely active except when in her container.


----------



## twolfe

I use a variety of enclosures, depending on the size of the mantis and the number in one container. As the mantids grow, I move them to larger enclosures. My enclosures include:


plastic deli cups that range in size from 16 ounce to 80 ounce
Exo Terra breeding boxes (9 in use - 2 different sizes)
Exo Terra critter keepers (3 currently in use - 2 different sizes)
Net enclosures (more than 20 currently in use; several are the 12 x 12 cube nets but have a variety of other shapes and sizes)
Exo Terra terrariums (6 in use in different sizes)
Bug Trader cages (2 in use that are 12 x 12 x 12; love these!)
I have three sets of wire cube shelving that Precarious had recommended. The 12 x 12 cube nets and the enclosures that Bug Trader made for me fit perfect in these shelves and it makes stacking easy. http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_025V043835497000P?sid=KDx01192011x000001&amp;srccode=cii_17588969&amp;cpncode=31-106718161-2


----------



## D_Hemptress

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I use a variety of enclosures, depending on the size of the mantis and the number in one container. As the mantids grow, I move them to larger enclosures. My enclosures include:
> 
> 
> plastic deli cups that range in size from 16 ounce to 80 ounce
> Exo Terra breeding boxes (9 in use - 2 different sizes)
> Exo Terra critter keepers (3 currently in use - 2 different sizes)
> Net enclosures (more than 20 currently in use; several are the 12 x 12 cube nets but have a variety of other shapes and sizes)
> Exo Terra terrariums (6 in use in different sizes)
> Bug Trader cages (2 in use that are 12 x 12 x 12; love these!)
> I have three sets of wire cube shelving that Precarious had recommended. The 12 x 12 cube nets and the enclosures that Bug Trader made for me fit perfect in these shelves and it makes stacking easy. http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_025V043835497000P?sid=KDx01192011x000001&amp;srccode=cii_17588969&amp;cpncode=31-106718161-2


those wire racks are a nice suggetion. ive been thinking that i need to start finding a way to have a mantis area. on top of my fish tank works alright but i think it should look nicer. on the plus side of using the top of the fish tank is they have the warmth from the light under the enclosures


----------



## Krissim Klaw

I start nymphs out in the 12" net cubes and 11" base by 4" top 12 tall" triangular cages (Love these triangular cages for molting). Once they get a decent size they also get to hang out in my 13" by 13" by 24" and my 24" by 24" by 36" rectangular net cages. I've never kept a mantis in a deli cup, not even as a nymph. I should also note I've never kept any of my mantises communally so they get all the space to themselves.


----------



## Malakyoma

seeing as how I'm probably the reason for all of this, I figure I should show I'm not all talk. Here's some pictures of enclosures I'm currently using:

Taumantis adult female:







Taumantis subadult female:






Mesopteryx alata adult female:
















Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii male:











I do have, and use, deli cups. When I started raising bugs I took tips from breeders who gave them minimal care. Since then I've formed my own opinion on what mantids need, and I've been swapping them into bigger, better enclosures as fast as I can. I still have a number to go, but even so; absolutely none of my cups are just screen. They all have sticks or vines or both to walk on, they all have good substrate, they're all clean, and they're all plenty big enough for a mantis to move.


----------



## D_Hemptress

i can tell from you ictures that we get our supplies from the same place.  



Malakyoma said:


> seeing as how I'm probably the reason for all of this, I figure I should show I'm not all talk. Here's some pictures of enclosures I'm currently using:


----------



## D_Hemptress

just on the topic, my sister came over for the first time in a little bit, and she mentioned how all the enclosures get bigger every time she comes over to visit.

i was like "duh!", they grow, they get a bigger enclosure!


----------



## gripen

I think that there are more factors in choosing a mantis cage than are represented here thus far.

Call me crazy but I have found oversized "naturally" decorated cages to be a detriment in most cases to BOTH the feeders and the mantids themselves. I say this because I have found that when feeding mantids in a large cages that lots of feeders will be wasted and the mantid has trouble finding its food unless it is hand fed. Of course if you have the time to hand feed all of your mantids than larger cages are an option (I'm talking to you Krissim Klaw  ). What I am saying here is unless you have the time to maintain large cages small cages are a great option. In this thread I have seen many people look down on smaller cages. I think this is a bit naive. I say this because small cages are a great option for many people. I use smaller cages because I do not have the space to keep all of my mantids in 12" net cubes. I find that in smaller cages I can maintain higher humidity, waste less feeders, and my mantids can still roam around.

It also must be noted that each species has different caging requirements. This makes what I said above somewhat irrelevant. For example it is inappropriate to keep Gongys in deli cups past L4. Contrary to that deli cups would be better for ghosts (that are not kept communally) because they can have trouble finding food.

For communal cages bigger is almost always better in MY opinion. I say this because I have found that mantids get stressed out when they are to close to each other (Gongys) or they will eat each other (Deroplatys).


----------



## sinensispsyched

For smaller species/instars (like PW) I use 16 oz. For small sp's final molts, as well as large mantids' "middle instars" I use 32 oz. delis. For adult mantids/large mantids' final molts I use kritter keepers and net cages. I prefer exoterras for mantises post- final molt in these circumstances, for there's less chance of falling.

Also, for adult males of large species, I use revamped pretzel jars with a mesh lid.


----------



## MantidBro

gripen said:


> I think that there are more factors in choosing a mantis cage than are represented here thus far.
> 
> Call me crazy but I have found oversized "naturally" decorated cages to be a detriment in most cases to BOTH the feeders and the mantids themselves. I say this because I have found that when feeding mantids in a large cages that lots of feeders will be wasted and the mantid has trouble finding its food unless it is hand fed. Of course if you have the time to hand feed all of your mantids than larger cages are an option (I'm talking to you Krissim Klaw  ). What I am saying here is unless you have the time to maintain large cages small cages are a great option. In this thread I have seen many people look down on smaller cages. I think this is a bit naive. I say this because small cages are a great option for many people. I use smaller cages because I do not have the space to keep all of my mantids in 12" net cubes. I find that in smaller cages I can maintain higher humidity, waste less feeders, and my mantids can still roam around.
> 
> It also must be noted that each species has different caging requirements. This makes what I said above somewhat irrelevant. For example it is inappropriate to keep Gongys in deli cups past L4. Contrary to that deli cups would be better for ghosts (that are not kept communally) because they can have trouble finding food.
> 
> For communal cages bigger is almost always better in MY opinion. I say this because I have found that mantids get stressed out when they are to close to each other (Gongys) or they will eat each other (Deroplatys).


I hand-feed my mantids, and those I don't hand feed, I put them in smaller containers temporarily so they can catch and eat their prey. I am also lucky enough to have plenty of time so a large container works good for me. I also think it's nice for the mantid. I don't look down on small containers, but puny containers, such as fruit fly containers, just seem torturous to me. I wouldn't tell anybody how to control their pets but I, myself, think that's too small for an adult mantid. That's just my opinion. I mean, mantids are meant to live outside, in the wild, an entirely unconfined environment. I feel bad keeping them in large containers never mind puny ones. I don't think it is naive to think that way. I feel it's fair to the mantid. They are not meant to be domesticated so replicating the wild as much as possible seems best to me. I tend to keep less mantids so I have more room for them. I've never kept more than 4 at a time, unless if you're counting nymphs hatched from oothecae, but I sell them, so they don't count really. I think it's fine to keep them in a smaller container, but putting my older ones in something as small as a fruit fly culture container would make me feel bad for the mantid. My ghosts never had a problem with food but it depends on how active they are, how fat or thin they are, how much heat is provided, etc. I hand-feed my older ghost now though because she lost a leg.


----------



## MantidBro

sinensispsyched said:


> For smaller species/instars (like PW) I use 16 oz. For small sp's final molts, as well as large mantids' "middle instars" I use 32 oz. delis. For adult mantids/large mantids' final molts I use kritter keepers and net cages. I prefer exoterras for mantises post- final molt in these circumstances, for there's less chance of falling.
> 
> Also, for adult males of large species, I use revamped pretzel jars with a mesh lid.


Sounds good!


----------



## MantidBro

D_Hemptress said:


> just on the topic, my sister came over for the first time in a little bit, and she mentioned how all the enclosures get bigger every time she comes over to visit.
> 
> i was like "duh!", they grow, they get a bigger enclosure!


Lol that's how it was with me.


----------



## Malakyoma

Even in a super large container, all it takes is to keep a little food with the mantis and they'll eat whenever they want. They're able to hunt food when they want to. Right now I have a subadult Pnigomantis medioconstricta in a massive Exo terra screen terrarium, approximately 24"x24x24. The bottom is layered with oats as substrate, and mealworms and beetles have made a home there. There's not many of them, but they hang around. Whenever she is hungry, the mantis knows to just climb down the wall and snatch up a worm. I see her eating all the time, and have never had to hand feed her.

A lot of common feeders like roaches, crickets, and beetles will crawl all over the place unless there's only paper towel as a substrate. Every enclosure I've used paper towels in, the beetles just hide under it when I drop them in. All the enclosures I use reptibark in, the beetles wander around and get grabbed. Flies will obviously be buzzing around all the time. you don't have to see your mantis eating to know you've fed them, just put food in their enclosure and they'll get it. They're hunters after all.


----------



## MantidBro

D_Hemptress said:


> i started out with smaller home made enclosures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_23511.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 100_27731.JPG
> 
> and im slowly upgrading as they grow. i really dont give them more room than is really needed but i do giv ethem enough so that if they were to choose to take a stroll they have that option.. even the ghosts, which yes, barely move. but because they hardly choose to move im able to keep them together in a larger enclosure.
> 
> i alwasy add color for them. as i was telling some other people that had come to me with the topic, its like living in a single room with a biege chair in the center. ya, you get to stand-up, sit down move around if you want ... but how boring is that?! that would make any creature unhappy.
> 
> im learning from experience where the furniture should go on the inside based on the personalities of each mantis. my Stagmomantis Limbata prefers to to run around upside down (and crickets like to hide under flowers placed on the bottom of the enclosure) so i glued a large red flower on one side and branch on the other side. there is plenty of room directly in the middle where she always chooses to molt. i adjust everything to each individual personality. you cant generalize and keep everything in the exact same conditions... just my opinion. ide usually keep to myself but i was asked to share by several other members
> 
> hope this helps


Awesome!


----------



## MantidBro

Malakyoma said:


> Even in a super large container, all it takes is to keep a little food with the mantis and they'll eat whenever they want. They're able to hunt food when they want to. Right now I have a subadult Pnigomantis medioconstricta in a massive Exo terra screen terrarium, approximately 24"x24x24. The bottom is layered with oats as substrate, and mealworms and beetles have made a home there. There's not many of them, but they hang around. Whenever she is hungry, the mantis knows to just climb down the wall and snatch up a worm. I see her eating all the time, and have never had to hand feed her.
> 
> A lot of common feeders like roaches, crickets, and beetles will crawl all over the place unless there's only paper towel as a substrate. Every enclosure I've used paper towels in, the beetles just hide under it when I drop them in. All the enclosures I use reptibark in, the beetles wander around and get grabbed. Flies will obviously be buzzing around all the time. you don't have to see your mantis eating to know you've fed them, just put food in their enclosure and they'll get it. They're hunters after all.


Exactly! Sounds like a good home.


----------



## gripen

MantidBro and Malakyoma if large cages work for you power to ya!

All I was trying to say is large cages are not for everyone or every species so you can't expect everyone to use them.


----------



## Malakyoma

gripen said:


> MantidBro and Malakyoma if large cages work for you power to ya!
> 
> All I was trying to say is large cages are not for everyone or every species so you can't expect everyone to use them.


I don't expect everyone to keep their mantids in massive cages, but fruit fly cups and tiny little enclosures so they can keep hundreds of them is wrong. give them room to roam and hunt. My tau enclosures above are good examples. ones an 80oz tupperware, still pretty small, but its built so she can explore it and hunt food. she moves around a lot. I wouldnt want her in anything smaller, but some breeders keep mantids twice the size in enclosures smaller than that.


----------



## Krissim Klaw

gripen said:


> Call me crazy but I have found oversized "naturally" decorated cages to be a detriment in most cases to BOTH the feeders and the mantids themselves. I say this because I have found that when feeding mantids in a large cages that lots of feeders will be wasted and the mantid has trouble finding its food unless it is hand fed. Of course if you have the time to hand feed all of your mantids than larger cages are an option (I'm talking to you Krissim Klaw  ).


Hahaha you would be surprised. I actually find feeding in the larger cages pretty easy because they are net cages. Fruit flies, crickets, flies, and much of the fluttering insects I feed are very active in the net cages. I don't use roaches but have heard those are a lot less active. Because of the netting the prey items can easily scale the walls and most tend to go upwards, which is around the mantis. Often when I toss food in I just start it off in the direction of where my mantis is sitting and watch it get snagged. Feeding generally only takes a couple minutes per a mantis, but I know my methods wouldn't work for those keeping hundreds of mantises. I am a strange keeper.

For instance, I do spot cleanings and remove all frass and other extra bits that appear once a day when I offer water. I like to partially cover my cages at night with little blankets. I rotate my mantises outside of the cages on desk plants and often feed those mantises out of cups where they can easily snag their meal. I also constantly blow kisses at my mantises and tell them how adorable they are in a baby voice. Normal I am not... even in the non mainstream world of mantis keeping. :batman:


----------



## Bug Trader

I keep the 3'' ones in 4'' cups, 4'' ones in 5'' containers and adults in 6'' ones. I give them just enough room to move without being able to stretch out.


----------



## aychen222

Oh BT, you pot-stirrer!


----------



## glock34girl

Bug Trader said:


> I keep the 3'' ones in 4'' cups, 4'' ones in 5'' containers and adults in 6'' ones. I give them just enough room to move without being able to stretch out.


Hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## MantidBro

Krissim Klaw said:


> Hahaha you would be surprised. I actually find feeding in the larger cages pretty easy because they are net cages. Fruit flies, crickets, flies, and much of the fluttering insects I feed are very active in the net cages. I don't use roaches but have heard those are a lot less active. Because of the netting the prey items can easily scale the walls and most tend to go upwards, which is around the mantis. Often when I toss food in I just start it off in the direction of where my mantis is sitting and watch it get snagged. Feeding generally only takes a couple minutes per a mantis, but I know my methods wouldn't work for those keeping hundreds of mantises. I am a strange keeper.
> 
> For instance, I do spot cleanings and remove all frass and other extra bits that appear once a day when I offer water. I like to partially cover my cages at night with little blankets. I rotate my mantises outside of the cages on desk plants and often feed those mantises out of cups where they can easily snag their meal. I also constantly blow kisses at my mantises and tell them how adorable they are in a baby voice. Normal I am not... even in the non mainstream world of mantis keeping. :batman:


Feeding in my large containers is easy, too. I put a bunch in, then once they catch some, I take the rest back out. I don't do this with crickets though because they're basically bacteria with a hint of bug. Flies I do this with. Never had a problem with bacterial infections/parasites with flies.


----------



## MantidBro

Bug Trader said:


> I keep the 3'' ones in 4'' cups, 4'' ones in 5'' containers and adults in 6'' ones. I give them just enough room to move without being able to stretch out.


Lol damn you're a monster, no jk


----------



## MantidBro

aychen222 said:


> Oh BT, you pot-stirrer!


For real lol


----------



## Krissim Klaw

Bug Trader said:


> I keep the 3'' ones in 4'' cups, 4'' ones in 5'' containers and adults in 6'' ones. I give them just enough room to move without being able to stretch out.


Silly, those measurements are used for properly crating dogs not bugs.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

32 oz. delis for small nymphs, net cages for adults, and exo-terras for tropical species.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Krissim Klaw said:


> Silly, those measurements are used for properly crating dogs not bugs.


I've never heard of a 3" dog, but I bet they are really cute!


----------



## MantidBro

Crazy4mantis said:


> I've never heard of a 3" dog, but I bet they are really cute!


Lol


----------



## MantidBro

Crazy4mantis said:


> 32 oz. delis for small nymphs, net cages for adults, and exo-terras for tropical species.


Nice


----------



## mantid_mike

My gf doesn't like all the space I was taking up with all my mantids so I had to downsize my collection so that it fits on these shelves. Most of them are in deli cups but I'm planning on building a few wood &amp; mesh boxes w/ hinges and all very soon. Here's how I have them all organized right now. I added text so you know what species is on each shelf:


----------



## glock34girl

mantid_mike said:


> My gf doesn't like all the space I was taking up with all my mantids so I had to downsize my collection ...


The girl has got to go, mike!


----------



## mantid_mike

glock34girl said:


> The girl has got to go, mike!


Lol!!!!


----------



## MantidBro

mantid_mike said:


> My gf doesn't like all the space I was taking up with all my mantids so I had to downsize my collection so that it fits on these shelves. Most of them are in deli cups but I'm planning on building a few wood &amp; mesh boxes w/ hinges and all very soon. Here's how I have them all organized right now. I added text so you know what species is on each shelf:


Damn that's a lot of mantids! That's cool that you'll be making some wooden boxes with hinges.


----------



## Krissim Klaw

Crazy4mantis said:


> I've never heard of a 3" dog, but I bet they are really cute!


http://www.vh1.com/celebrity/2012-03-21/newborn-puppy-born-barely-bigger-than-a-sneeze/


----------



## Tony C

I like to keep them in ff cups with lots of friends to make sure they don't get lonely.


----------



## mantid_mike

MantidBro said:


> Damn that's a lot of mantids! That's cool that you'll be making some wooden boxes with hinges.


I didn't think it was that many mantids until I came home today...2 ooths hatched!


----------



## glock34girl

What hatched?


----------



## mantid_mike

glock34girl said:


> What hatched?


Pseudoharpax Viriscens and Stagmomantis Californica


----------



## MantidBro

Tony C said:


> I like to keep them in ff cups with lots of friends to make sure they don't get lonely.


Which species is this?


----------



## MantidBro

mantid_mike said:


> I didn't think it was that many mantids until I came home today...2 ooths hatched!


Damn! Which species?


----------



## MantidBro

mantid_mike said:


> Pseudoharpax Viriscens and Stagmomantis Californica


Oh, I didn't realize you already posted which species. Awesome, though. I've only ever hatched 1 Tenodera sinensis ootheca and 2 Stagmomantis Carolina oothecae.


----------



## Tony C

MantidBro said:


> Which species is this?


Statilia nemoralis


----------



## MantidBro

Tony C said:


> Statilia nemoralis


Cool never had one of those yet.


----------



## Tony C

MantidBro said:


> Cool never had one of those yet.


Counted 157 from this hatch so there should be a few available soon.


----------



## mantid_mike

Tony C said:


> Counted 157 from this hatch so there should be a few available soon.


Looks like a cool species. It's too bad that it's not native to Belgium because it looks like its flag is stamped on their inner forearms lol


----------



## Rattoyagi

Im due to change out the soil. I think I'll be going back to paper towels though. I honestly feel cheated. She spends ALLLLL over her time up on the mesh lol. (A large percentage of that time is spent staring at me...Its weird lol)

If requested I can post up the entire process of me making this beauty


----------



## patrickfraser

Who ate all the cheese balls? I make these, but I also cut out the labeled area and hot glue on screen for better ventilation. Great size for larger mantids and good for a mating chamber for smaller species.


----------



## glock34girl

Petco is having their dollar per gallon sale and I just picked up five aquariums pretty much 1/3 off.


----------



## Malakyoma

glock34girl said:


> Petco is having their dollar per gallon sale and I just picked up five aquariums pretty much 1/3 off.


Wish I had petco or somewhere that did that up here.


----------



## Rattoyagi

\



patrickfraser said:


> Who ate all the cheese balls? I make these, but I also cut out the labeled area and hot glue on screen for better ventilation. Great size for larger mantids and good for a mating chamber for smaller species.


My 2 year old and I did  That screen there is all I had available to me.


----------



## MantidBro

Rattoyagi said:


> Im due to change out the soil. I think I'll be going back to paper towels though. I honestly feel cheated. She spends ALLLLL over her time up on the mesh lol. (A large percentage of that time is spent staring at me...Its weird lol)
> 
> If requested I can post up the entire process of me making this beauty


I like the lid!


----------



## MantidBro

glock34girl said:


> Petco is having their dollar per gallon sale and I just picked up five aquariums pretty much 1/3 off.


Wow lucky!


----------



## gripen

MantidBro said:


> I like the lid!
> 
> And P.S., mantids who aren't wild aren't immune to outdoor bacteria/fungus/parasites, just to let you know. So soil should be baked if you bought the nymph from a breeder (not trying to sound like a know it all, just thought I'd let you know in case you didn't!  )


Can you prove this please?


----------



## lancaster1313

gripen said:


> Can you prove this please?


I too, would like to see some evidence.

I have been using outdoor sticks, other items, and feeders, for the couple of years that I have been rearing mantids. I have had no problems with any of that when employing common sense, like not using anything from an area that is treated with pesticides, or not feeding obviously ill or dangerous insects to mantids.


----------



## glock34girl

MantidBro said:


> And P.S., mantids who aren't wild aren't immune to outdoor bacteria/fungus/parasites, just to let you know. So soil should be baked if you bought the nymph from a breeder (not trying to sound like a know it all, just thought I'd let you know in case you didn't!  )


Interesting. I've heard about the immunity in CB versus WC. I personally bake my twigs cause I have a crazy gardener that randomly put weird stuff on whatever, for instance ROUND UP on my ROSÉ bush by accident, anyhow Different issue but I bake sticks, never the soil though. In fact, as I recall, though please don't take this as fact, that there is a thread on here about "bedding" and some people use potting soil which I don't think is found in the wild. I don't at all mean that sarcastically, Iam just saying, I am not sure Miracle Grows potting soil is in the jungle where some of these mantids originate from. Can you provide some evidence of this? I use paper towel so I guess its not an issue for me so much as a curiosity.


----------



## aychen222

The only place where I have heard or read about this is

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=29057&amp;hl=%2Bbranches+%2Bfrom+%2Boutside

Which is from MantidBro anyway. I didn't really believe it then either, I thought it was an advertising trick.


----------



## patrickfraser

MantidBro said:


> I like the lid!
> 
> And P.S., mantids who aren't wild aren't immune to outdoor bacteria/fungus/parasites, just to let you know. So soil should be baked if you bought the nymph from a breeder (not trying to sound like a know it all, just thought I'd let you know in case you didn't!  )


LIES, MARY! LIES! Stop spreading this myth!


----------



## aychen222

Exactly, I was thinking about it logically. You don't lose your entire immune system 1 generation or even several generations removed from the wild.


----------



## glock34girl

aychen222 said:


> Exactly, I was thinking about it logically. You don't lose your entire immune system 1 generation or even several generations removed from the wild.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## aychen222

From a....high school teacher?


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## glock34girl

I am a teacher and I can't tell you how much miss-information I give my students on accident or because the material is outdated. The public school curriculum isn't exactly cutting edge. Lol but you never know, maybe she got it somewhere reputable. Perhaps she would let you know so you could share?


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## aychen222

Yup. No offense, Lark, but I know some of my teachers in high school who would lie and be stubborn enough not to admit that they are wrong.


----------



## aychen222

Share her source.


----------



## Tony C

I guess it is a miracle that this Ghost survived after eating a wild lacewing...







I can't imagine the horrors that the wild moths they ate must have carried in, surely they are doomed to fall dead at any moment. :yawn:


----------



## Rattoyagi

Guys guys. Outside of blatantly feeding my mantis a nasty bug or filling her house with moldy dead things and fungus. I am sure she will be fine. Insects wont go all feeble (immune system wise) in a few generations. It takes hundreds of years to change the DNA of a being.

The soil I have in there is potting soil. Quite fine. The sticks from an acorn tree. My yard and the surrounding ones have been pesticide free for more than 10 years. (Aside from the occasional fire ant war, which I plan to start up again very soon. For my 2 year olds sake).

As long as I don't try and feed her mosquitoes (my area (swla) is swarming with them and the city sprays our ditches with stuff to combat them). She will be fine. No need for a big debate.


----------



## glock34girl

aychen222 said:


> Yup. No offense, Lark, but I know some of my teachers in high school who would lie and be stubborn enough not to admit that they are wrong.


Lol I e never blatantly lied but I have been corrected by students before. It's a gracious teacher that accepts the correction and nurtures the student and provides the environment such that the student can feel secure in correcting politely. But I've also worked with jerks that are just as you described.

I was wanting her to share her source with mantidbro so he could share with us.  I think there are lots of peeps that use outdoor food, soil, and sticks and there hasn't been problems and still some that have had the sad event of a death shortly after feeding a wild insect or adding sticks or something. I think that's why I want to see the source because I'd like to see what is fact and what is not.


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## gripen

MantidBro said:


> She went to college for biology, that's where she got the information. That's the source.
> 
> Honestly, it may or may not be true, but I don't want to risk it with my mantids, either way. She told me that it could take months for the effects to kick in, IF the mantid hasn't already gotten sick and built up an immunity to it.
> 
> I can ask for more information, but honestly, I don't even care to put her in the middle of this, seeing how some are becoming quite offensive. You're all acting like she doesn't know what she's talking about when she's got a degree in biology, and most of you don't. Just saying.
> 
> So all in all, believe what you want to believe, guys. No hard feelings, but I'm out. :wacko:


I know plenty of people who do not know what they are talking about with degrees. Unless you provide a source it means nothing. Please do not spread miss information.


----------



## Tony C

MantidBro said:


> She went to college for biology, that's where she got the information. That's the source.


That means next to nothing, you will meet plenty of idiots with degrees in the course of your life.


----------



## aychen222

I'm not saying she doesn't know her stuff, but if your only evidence is "she told me so," then I am going to give you a hard time.


----------



## patrickfraser

Tony C said:


> That means next to nothing, you will meet plenty of idiots with degrees in the course of your life.


I concur. Book smart and no common sense. If she is as smart as you claim, she should be able to provide you with the source of her info. Maybe she'll find out she has been providing false information. I don't see any negative impact on just asking for the information source, other than better educating of the educated. :lol:


----------



## MantidBro

From a teacher, has a degree in biology:

"Some captive mantids may have some resistance to some things since all mantids bred in captivity came from a few wild caught mantids. So all colonies in captivity had a wild ancestor. It's possible that even the 20th generation could've retained some of the resistances. However, it's likely that it would be watered down and that only a fraction of the entire hatchlings would have the genes. But not all immunity is genetic and these are the ones that would most likely kill a mantis. You get a flu shot to build your immunity to the flu to prevent yourself from catching the flu because you're not immune to the flu, even though both your parents had their flu shot and have higher immunity to the flu because they had the flu long before you were born. They didn't pass on their resistance to the flu to you. And what is the a flu shot? It's a weakened version of the flu virus that's being injected into your body so your immune system can recognize what this bad flu virus looks like so it can kill it more quickly when you catch it, and if they don't believe it they can look that up on yahoo/google.

　

Look up Natural Selection for themselves as that's what facilitates immunity. The ones that get sick die and the ones that either survive the disease or are immune to it survive to breed, which passes on any genes that give them resistance. So only the most beneficial genes get passed to new generations. In the wild you wouldn't see so many dogs with hip displacia (common in labs), respiratory problems (very common in bull dogs and pugs, that's why you always hear them wheezing and snoring), muscular diseases/issues, etc because they wouldn't survive to pass on these genes that cause these genetic issues. But in captivity we just breed two dogs together for puppies to sell and then cash out money to a vet to keep them alive. In the wild the weak would be eaten and like breeds wouldn't breed w/the same breed. There'd be more mutts/mix breeds as non-pure breeds have stronger/better genes since it's less likely parents from different breeds will both carry the same repressive gene that causes negative health problems and what not. Pure breeds get the negative health problems 50%+ of the time.

　

Many people haves successfully fed their captive bred mantids wild caught insects without their pet having any health problems. However, you should just take a bit more effort to feed captive insects to not risk them having a shortened life span. Feeding wild food to captive bred animals is like playing roulette. You just never know what resistances your pet has from genes, what immunities they got by getting sick while with the breeder, and weather or not the wild caught insect is sick or has been infected by a parasite's egg. I mean you're family told you not to eat dirt as a kid because of all the parasites eggs pooped out by animals and all the parasite that nymph's grow in the soil. Unless you got a high power microscope to check for these things you just never know what something from outside has on it or inside it. Isn't it better to know where your buddie's food is coming from. Wouldn't you like to know better where your burger or veggies were coming from?"


----------



## glock34girl

We asked for her source and we got...."mantids for dummies"??? Google and yahoo? Makes sense, I mean, can't put anything that's not true on the Internet. Iam so glad that google and yahoo are so reliable. Kony 2012 all the way.


----------



## mantid_mike

glock34girl said:


> We asked for her source and we got...."mantids for dummies"??? Google and yahoo? Makes sense, I mean, can't put anything that's not true on the Internet. Iam so glad that google and yahoo are so reliable. Kony 2012 all the way.


lol reminds me of a commercial..forgot what it is..State Farm Insurance?


----------



## glock34girl

mantid_mike said:


> lol reminds me of a commercial..forgot what it is..State Farm Insurance?


Lol French model! Yeah.


----------



## Tony C

Like I said, idiots with degrees abound.


----------



## twolfe

likebugs said:


> I too, would like to see some evidence.
> 
> I have been using outdoor sticks, other items, and feeders, for the couple of years that I have been rearing mantids. I have had no problems with any of that when employing common sense, like not using anything from an area that is treated with pesticides, or not feeding obviously ill or dangerous insects to mantids.


Looks like this thread is turning into a discussion about using wild insects as feeders. I agree with Likebugs.

Though I'm not an expert, I've been raising mantids for about 2.5 years now and have learned a lot from the forum and my own experience. At the moment I'm keeping 24 species. My mantids thrive when fed a variety of insects. I live in Minnesota and am not able to catch any wild insects for about 6 months of the year. I try give all of mine that can take insects larger than fruit flies some wild caught insects during the warmer months. And I feed as many as possible to my females that I'm using for breeding.

I also collect a lot of sticks. I look them over and rinse them off in hot water before using them. I've never had an issue with them.


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## gripen

MantidBro I sincerely hope you do not think we are haters.

The reason you are getting so much push back is because what you are saying is contrary to our hard large wealth of experience. If you provide sources and studies than we can believe you. Short of that our experience trumps your he said she said.

I apologize for being so off topic Tammy. I know it takes a lot of work to moderate this forum.


----------



## Tony C

I'm not the least bit angry, just plainspoken. Your friend does not know as much as she thinks she knows.


----------



## glock34girl

MantidBro said:


> Obviously you guys are just haters. Did you even READ what she wrote, and take it into consideration? Not any of that information came from google - she said you could LOOK if you wanted proof, and it was about flu shots.


Mantidbro:

Not a hater. Was joshing you. Didn't realize you were sensitive. I think what everyone is saying is that we want to see a citation of a source not just a word of mouth explanation, that's all. Name calling is no bueno. I've treated you respectfully and I'd appreciate the same in return. I asked for a SOURCE to be cited. Not a hater. Not gullible either. I have nothing more to say regarding this.

As for the rest of the topic.... I've been looking at these Petco aquariums that I picked up from their dollar a gallon sale. I was wondering if using a cork background for a breeding enclosure would aide in humidity? I've read cork doesn't mold or rot and there are some pre-made panels in the market. Iam wondering if siliconing that in would allow for better grip? Or is the screen/branch the best way to go?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

If there's one thing I learned in this world it's "to each his own" and it's not all to hard to just agree to disagree, no need for hard feelings over such a silly subject, with all due respect.

I believe were all on the same team?


----------



## Tony C

I have used cork panel background in frog vivs and they hold up very well. I'm not sure that they will do anything to raise humidity on their own but they do not have mold or rot problems in wet environments. I believe Mike has been experimenting with cork for some mantids.


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## MantidBro

...


----------



## glock34girl

Tony C said:


> I have used cork panel background in frog vivs and they hold up very well. I'm not sure that they will do anything to raise humidity on their own but they do not have mold or rot problems in wet environments. I believe Mike has been experimenting with cork for some mantids.


Interesting! Thanks for the input! So what are people using for breeding enclosure in terms of size? 10gal? 20gal? Is it dependent on the mantid as far as aggressiveness? I know the enclosure needs lots of hides for the male but from your guys' experience what are the must haves in a breeding enclosure?


----------



## mantid_mike

glock34girl said:


> Lol French model! Yeah.


Bonjour!!


----------



## MantidBro

Look guys. Sorry if you think I'm sensitive. Maybe I am. I don't think you're all haters. I was bothered when my friend was labeled as an idiot. That's where most of my anger came from. You guys can believe what you want to believe - I don't care what you believe. I care about what I believe. I agree with my friend, who is a teacher and has a degree in biology, also breeds many different invertebrates. It makes sense to me, what she says. But you guys can believe what you want, I'm not against any of you. I will admit I am sensitive to sarcasm and rude remarks, though. I should just let it slide.


----------



## glock34girl

mantid_mike said:


> Bonjour!!


It's like my most favorite commercial. Makes me proud to have them as my insurance co.

Mantidbro: no one is angry at you. Iam not. I tend to draw pretty clear boundaries is all. So we learned something about each other. I tend to be the sarcasm queen and fail to realize not everyone loves sarcasm. I think it's mature of you to admit it don't like it, now Iam aware and we move forward. Like angelofdeath said earlier, we're all on the same team. No worries. Plus I didn't see your other posts so have no idea what was said since then.


----------



## MantidBro

glock34girl said:


> It's like my most favorite commercial. Makes me proud to have them as my insurance co.
> 
> Mantidbro: no one is angry at you. Iam not. I tend to draw pretty clear boundaries is all. So we learned something about each other. I tend to be the sarcasm queen and fail to realize not everyone loves sarcasm. I think it's mature of you to admit it don't like it, now Iam aware and we move forward. Like angelofdeath said earlier, we're all on the same team. No worries. Plus I didn't see your other posts so have no idea what was said since then.


That 'bonjour' guy is annoying, isn't he? Lol...

I'm glad we can move forward. I meant no harm, really. I was only momentarily upset, and it made me react in a certain way. I agree with Angelofdeathzz, sometimes I feel people are against me, but I suppose it's just because they don't agree, and it's not entirely personal. Honestly, I have Asperger's syndrome, and I'm not the best at understanding people. I look at things differently than most. I got rid of my other posts because I reacted defensively. There's no need to add fire to the flame, it just makes things worse.

So what did you name your living Stagmomantis Carolina that I sent you?


----------



## glock34girl

His name is Spartacus lol as far as having aspergers.... I totally get it now.  I teach students with aspergers so I can appreciate why sarcasm isn't your friend! Got it!

Where do you guys get these large containers anyhow? I don't think I have ever seen these "cheese balls" people are talking about. I've seen the licorice containers that D_hempstress put hers in but haven't seen pickle jars or cheese balls.... What's the magic store? Lol


----------



## patrickfraser

I prefer the containers with pretzels. I'm not a big fan of cheese balls. I get pretzels at Costco, but I have seen the containers around regular grocery stores with various items.. I always check out the candy and chip aisles for potential bug houses. :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313

Our Target has a nice big cheeseball container. I like that it is square shaped and easy to screen. Round ones are nice, but the screen can pucker sometimes.


----------



## patrickfraser

I have people bring me containers at work. Ask around. It's easier than having to eat the contents first.


----------



## glock34girl

Hmmmm sounds good! Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Ruaumoko

Small nymphs are kept in a variety of containers,once past their 2nd instar the containers get a lot more uniformed ;-)

Older instars in these,stood upright and appropriately meshed: http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=521

Older Instars again I keep in 1.3l braplast tubs,stood upright and vented again  very uniformed and easy to cut in as much ventilation as needed


----------



## MantidBro

Ruaumoko said:


> Small nymphs are kept in a variety of containers,once past their 2nd instar the containers get a lot more uniformed ;-)
> 
> Older instars in these,stood upright and appropriately meshed: http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=521
> 
> Older Instars again I keep in 1.3l braplast tubs,stood upright and vented again  very uniformed and easy to cut in as much ventilation as needed


Very nice!


----------



## MantidBro

glock34girl said:


> His name is Spartacus lol as far as having aspergers.... I totally get it now.  I teach students with aspergers so I can appreciate why sarcasm isn't your friend! Got it!
> 
> Where do you guys get these large containers anyhow? I don't think I have ever seen these "cheese balls" people are talking about. I've seen the licorice containers that D_hempstress put hers in but haven't seen pickle jars or cheese balls.... What's the magic store? Lol


Is the bonjour guy named Spartacus or the nymph I sold you? Lol.

There are a lot of places online where you can find big containers for your mantid(s).


----------



## glock34girl

Nymph lol


----------



## MantidBro

glock34girl said:


> Nymph lol


Oh, lol, nice name. Mine are Zip, Morta and Gor-Tok. The last two are from my original alien language. Morta = endearing/cute, Gor-Tok = gorging. And Zip just means zip, lol, cause he's fast. He does back flips, too, lol. Does Spartacus do that?


----------



## glock34girl

Lol Spartacus is kind if a whack job, actually. Jumps out if his cup and runs all over the other enclosures. It's quite funny to watch. I think he's rounding up the soldiers for a rebellion.


----------



## sally

Lol Zip I am going to use that one someday.. maybe " Zippy" . I have to have a big clear space when I take my Cryptic out. She is so fast and tiny I am so afraid I am going to lose her:S


----------



## MantidBro

glock34girl said:


> Lol Spartacus is kind if a whack job, actually. Jumps out if his cup and runs all over the other enclosures. It's quite funny to watch. I think he's rounding up the soldiers for a rebellion.


Oh yeah, mine are whack jobs, too, LOL. Especially the males, doing back-flips and all, lol.


----------



## MantidBro

sally said:


> Lol Zip I am going to use that one someday.. maybe " Zippy" . I have to have a big clear space when I take my Cryptic out. She is so fast and tiny I am so afraid I am going to lose her:S


Nice.  And I've lost a nymph, before. Just one, when I hatched my first ootheca, which belonged to a T. sinensis.


----------



## lancaster1313

MantidBro said:


> Nice.  And I've lost a nymph, before. Just one, when I hatched my first ootheca, which belonged to a T. sinensis.


I lost a few more than that with my first ootheca, which was of the same species.  lol


----------



## MantidBro

likebugs said:


> I lost a few more than that with my first ootheca, which was of the same species.  lol


They are very fast and small, lol


----------



## sally

I just finished housing for S Bicornis and Idolomantis nymphs. I have grasslike artificial turf for the bottom of the Bicornis enclosure that can be rinsed easily.


----------



## MantidBro

sally said:


> I just finished housing for S Bicornis and Idolomantis nymphs. I have grasslike artificial turf for the bottom of the Bicornis enclosure that can be rinsed easily.


Wow, VERY nice!!


----------

